# 90960 date of service



## jzulaski (Jun 22, 2011)

I can't seem to find any info on determining the date of service for ERSD 4 or more visits per month. Anyone know the proper date to select? Is it the 1st of the Month or the first service date for the month, last service, last date of the month?

This seems to be a common issue with this type of code. Have also had the same issue for home health care plan oversight.


----------



## CC5657 (Jun 22, 2011)

*90960*

"For purposes of billing for physician related services, the term "month" means a calendar month.  The first month the patient begins dialysis treatments is the date the dialysis treatments begin through the end of the calendar month.   Thereafter, the term "month" refers to a calendar month."

So, for an established ESRD patient, 90960 ESRD 4+ visits, would be from the 1st of the month to the last day of the month.


----------



## jzulaski (Jun 22, 2011)

*90960*

So the date of service on the claim would be the 1st of the month for each month of service?
Or is it the last day of the service month?
Seems like the last day of the month would make more sense because of the 30 day global period on the code.


----------



## Tamera Ann (Dec 7, 2011)

The date of service for 90960 would be the beginning of the month.  Just remember the month is considered 30 days (except Feb) so if you billed on 11/02/11 you will want to bill on 12/02/11.


----------

